# TT RS Pics - Misano Red with Aluminum Matte & Black/Red Wheels



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Just like DesertTTRS's. But in the snow 

Nothing great. I just wanted to get some pics before putting the winter wheels on for a couple of months.


































Locals filling at the gas station 









- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy Sh#t, red in the snow, awesome.
btw, didn't know you could get those wheels here in europe on the TT RS.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

R5T said:


> Holy Sh#t, red in the snow, awesome.
> btw, didn't know you could get those wheels here in europe on the TT RS.


It's a US model. I'm allowed to drive it here.

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, and why a US model in Germany. ???


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

R5T said:


> OK, and why a US model in Germany. ???


On that point, I would have probably gone with a European model as one can order them better equipped but, nonetheless, I am curious as to the response...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

He could be a American in Germany. 
Because Jeremy is not a German name.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

My guess is that he's either in the military stationed in Germany or works for the US Embassy as a US citizen. Just guessing


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Heheh. You're all correct 

I'm an American living in Germany. I've been here for 4 years. I'm not military but my company has a long-lasting contract with an American government agency. The contract allows us to live here and import/drive American cars without modification. I could have purchased a German TT RS, but it would have cost more than $100,000 instead of $60,000 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

One more. Larger format. This is most representative of what you "see" in real life when you approach the car. The black/red wheels don't distract from the rest of the car as you might think. They actually dissapear with everything and blend in with the darker tinting of the windows, etc. The aluminum trim adds a third dimension by tying the side mirrors and the front and the rear of the car together.










- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice Jeremy! I really like this photo of the car. I've noticed too that the best way to capture the presence of the TT-RS in photos (and even in person) is from a little distance away. Close up shots can take your eye in too many directions. 

I wonder how the black matte wheel centers would look with a silver edge verses red. It would be an interesting photoshop excercise.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TopCarbon said:


> I wonder how the black matte wheel centers would look with a silver edge verses red. It would be an interesting photoshop excercise.


Yeah, it would probably look pretty good. I just took a friend for a ride during lunch and he had to get out and direct me into a parallel parking spot. I'm so afraid of curbing the wheels. I'll keep your idea in mind if I ever have to refinish the wheels. Get a machinist to grind off a couple of millimeters to make them silver.

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh. You're all correct
> 
> I'm an American living in Germany.. I'm not military but my company has a long-lasting contract with an American government agency. The contract allows us to live here and import/drive American cars without modification.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Hans..... Hans Bunden..... double -O - 12 

Bom-bada-Bom-Bom-Bom, 
Bom-Bom-bom-bada-Bom-Bom-Bom....

what ... no "modifications" Mr Bond?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, it would probably look pretty good. I just took a friend for a ride during lunch and he had to get out and direct me into a parallel parking spot. I'm so afraid of curbing the wheels. I'll keep your idea in mind if I ever have to refinish the wheels. Get a machinist to grind off a couple of millimeters to make them silver.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Just run 275/30 tires and you can't curb the rim.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man, those shots in the snow are spectacular! The car looks really aggressive with this setup. Congrats!:thumbup:


----------

